# Toro 418ze SS shear bolt?



## countryboymo (Oct 13, 2014)

I have a 620 and a 418 and have been to home depot snooping also. My 620 has a shear pin (bolt) on the center plate to keep the auger paddle solid. I have had two 418's one of which has ran longer than the other before blowing up from no oil and the scraper has a worn spot that if I twist the center plate the paddle distorts and explains the worn spot. 

I searched the parts manual and owners manuals, home depot display units including and other online places and find no information on the bolts for the 418. I was considering a nominal grade 3 1/4" bolt and backing it up with a nylon lock nut. 

What would you do? A hole is there just like on my 620 and I did remove the bolt on the 620 to inspect it and there is no weakened shoulder in it just a grade 5 bolt and nut. With no bolt in the 620 the auger would appear to be next to useless and wear the scraper bar in two spots under load like I am seeing on the smaller machine.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

I have a 421QZE from 2008. Single stage blowers do not have shear bolts, that is a standard 1/4"-20 x 1 1/2" grade 5 bolt and a nylock nut.


----------



## countryboymo (Oct 13, 2014)

Ok I thought so. I didn't think it would have enough power or kinetic energy to break even a grade 3 bolt but wanted to throw it out there.

Thanks!!


----------



## Sid (Jan 31, 2014)

If you look at a i/4-20 thread closely, you will see not much material in the root of the thread, about 3/16 of an inch. It is very likely that it will shear easily when you hit the sunday paper, toy or a stick. I think your good.
Sid


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

just run a stainless steel nut and bolt. it is the same as grade 5.


----------



## Sid (Jan 31, 2014)

SS isn't hard or brittle, but it is tough. Put one in a vice, and try to break it. I don't think it will shear easily. Just saying.
Sid


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

those single stages do not run those BLOODY SHEAR pins in the first place. the stainless steel is equal to a grade 5 bolt.


----------

